# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  BBC Great Barrier Reef 4 episódios HD simplesmente lindo.

## Ricardo Monteiro T88

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0DF6E0C004F6B3A1

----------


## Bruno Santos

Excelente, obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Monteiro T88

de nada  :Smile:

----------

